
Blitz Analyzing with Microsoft Garage’s SandDance - buttercupsmom
http://panoply.io/blitz-analyzing-with-microsoft-garages-sanddance/
======
brudgers
Sandance home: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/sanddance/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/sanddance/)

